
Ultimate Setup for Your Next Python Project - MartinHeinz
https://towardsdatascience.com/ultimate-setup-for-your-next-python-project-179bda8a7c2c
======
bitfhacker
A cookiecutter for this was a cherry in the top of a cake, but... Thank you!!!

------
pettycashstash2
Thank you. Added to my favorites

